# Saibling und Aal In Spangereid ???????



## Matheo (9. August 2006)

Hallo Norge Fan`s

Da ich mir nicht sicher bin ob wir eine Erfolgreiche Angelwoche haben werden was das fischen auf Dorsch und Ko. angeht,habe ich mir gedacht eventuell auf Saiblinge und Aal auszuweichen. :q
Aal deswegen,weil mir ein Bekannter gesagt hat das die Norweger keinen Aal fangen bzw. essen.Nun aber die Frage,wo kann ich das tun ? #c
Wir sind in den Schärengärten Spangereid stationiert und sind das erste Mal in Norge.:z:z

Gruss,Matheo


----------



## Jirko (10. August 2006)

*AW: Saibling und Aal In Spangereid ???????*

nabend matheo #h

durch den ausläufer des golfstromes, dem nordatlantikstrom, mutiert die küstenzone von süd- bis mittelnorwegen in den monaten juli - oktober zum aaleldorado ... und das unsere norwegischen freunde meist keinen aal essen, mag wohl stimmen, aber dennoch sind sie langsam zu der erkenntnis gekommen, daß man mit dem aalexport doch´n büschn geld verdienen kann ... egal wie, norwegens küste ist zur wärmeren jahreszeit ein phantastisches aalrevier und so manch abendlicher ansitz an gut befischbaren uferbereichen kann zu einem unvergesslichen schleichererlebnis werden...

...du solltest deine köder (fetzen vom hering, makrele oder köhler bzw. garnelen), wenn du "inaktiv" - also mit ruhendem köder - fischst, immer über´n grund anbieten (ca. 1m) > krabben!... aber auch leuchtposenfischen über ca. 10-20m tiefem wasser, mit welcher du deinen köder ca. 1-2m unter der wasseroberfläche anbietest, macht nen heiden spaß!

du hast zwar mit allerlei beifängen zu rechnen (lippfischgattungen, wittlinge, tangdorsche, kleinköhler blablabla), aber nicht selten kannst du deinen bottich mit strammen aalen füllen... sicherlich sind süßwassereinläufe nen sehr guter spot für´s aalfischen, aber ich selbst habe sehr oft schon die erfahrung machen können, daß diese kein muss sind, um erfolgreich auf aal zu fischen - im gegenteil.

wenn ihr direkt am wasser nen häuschen habt und du von diesem auch gut vom ufer aus fischen kannst, frage einfach deinen vermieter, ob du die fischabfälle deines tagesfanges in wurfweite versenken kannst (aber büdde fragen!)... und diese stelle befischst du einfach ab einbruch der dämmerung #h


----------



## Matheo (10. August 2006)

*AW: Saibling und Aal In Spangereid ???????*

Hallo Jirko

Ein ganz Großes Dankeschön für den heißen Tip,werde gleich mal in den Keller gehen und zu meiner Ausrüstung ein kleines Posen-Ensemble hinzufügen.|laola:

Für mich ist das Fischen mit Pose eine ganz besondere Sache.

Nochmals herzlichen Dank für den super Tip

Gruss,Matheo


----------

